# versus blitz 1 vs. trek session 77



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

i was think of getting one of these frames for ma new bike. im leaning towards the trek but im not sure yet. what do ya think?


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Blitz.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

i'd also go with the blitz.


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

whats wrong with the session


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

+1 Blitz


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

i don't have any time on a blitz but i really love the session. the bike is really over built and pedals quite well. i changed the fork to an 05 66 vf with 170mm of travel. and have changed a few other components and added a blackspire stinger guide.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

non FSR 4bar rear isn't good unless you run a floating brake......if you are using it to freeride then that is all right ....if you are trying to get down a mountain fast then I wouldn't buy it


----------



## ColoradoBigMountainMTB (Jul 3, 2006)

*Blitz: Quality #1 - Design #2 -Indepent Frame CO #3*

:thumbsup: I personally picked a 06 Blitz for my freeride/all mountain bike. I have already pedalled this rig up over 5,000 vert within a few days and I can tell you: You will be stoked on the Blitz. Multiple downhill runs and every one I get quicker. Confidence inspiring. The Trek does not come close in rear stiffness. Therefore, it corners better. It rails. Balance point very nice for manuals, seated manuals and wheelies. Needle bearings w/ External grease ports - top quality - easy service - . Custom Cnc'd junction. This is a freeride bike...and this is a race bike. Perfect choice for pedally downhill courses and Super D. Customer support has been great, you won't be put on hold, like with Trek. As for frame design and the floating brake comment. They use a very similiar design, only slight variances. Neither is a FSR, but that really doesn't matter. It performs and pins. Lay off the brakes buddy, if you think a floater is nessacary on a 170mm travel bike. Tonight, I ride at night. It's on.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

ColoradoBigMTB you're missing some parts on that bike if you're planning on riding it


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

ColoradoBigMountainMTB said:


> :thumbsup: I personally picked a 06 Blitz for my freeride/all mountain bike. I have already pedalled this rig up over 5,000 vert within a few days and I can tell you: You will be stoked on the Blitz. Multiple downhill runs and every one I get quicker. Confidence inspiring. The Trek does not come close in rear stiffness. Therefore, it corners better. It rails. Balance point very nice for manuals, seated manuals and wheelies. Needle bearings w/ External grease ports - top quality - easy service - . Custom Cnc'd junction. This is a freeride bike...and this is a race bike. Perfect choice for pedally downhill courses and Super D. Customer support has been great, you won't be put on hold, like with Trek. As for frame design and the floating brake comment. They use a very similiar design, only slight variances. Neither is a FSR, but that really doesn't matter. It performs and pins. Lay off the brakes buddy, if you think a floater is nessacary on a 170mm travel bike. Tonight, I ride at night. It's on.


i would not be getting that one i would be gettin this one, but i dont know if there would be any difference


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

give dogonfr a bit to get in here. he loves his blitz.....i have ridden with him and he keeps up with the guys on full on DH bikes. definetly a capable bike.


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

trekk


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

kind of seems like you want the session....which is fine. after thinking about it more i would just get whichever is cheaper. they seem very similar with geo and how they are usually built up.



azonicrider188a said:


> trekk


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ebfreerider510 said:


> give dogonfr a bit to get in here. he loves his blitz.....i have ridden with him and he keeps up with the guys on full on DH bikes. definetly a capable bike.


skill overmatches bike


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> skill overmatches bike


true dat.....but even if he isn't skilled yet it will still do him well. (not saying he isn't)


----------



## ColoradoBigMountainMTB (Jul 3, 2006)

*Blitz Krieg!!!*

Run a Blitz! You'll be stoked. You'll have a more unique ride! And it's definately a sexy one.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

i checked out the session 77 at the local shop the other day.

They do most things "right", but they also screwed up something important.

Most of the pivots are huge, making lateral flex a non issue, but the top shock bolt is very long, and just the regular size. This means that you can bend shock bolts due to how long they are (leverage) and it's pretty sad that with everything else, they didn't address this. There's a reason that the linkage plates on my turner are angled to allow for the shortest bolt as possible, and that's to prevent the bolts from bending, and wearing out the bushing and the shock mounts on the bike.

Oh well...


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

My Blitz is forsale:

*Nice Freeride Rig*
2005 Versus Blitz Frame Size L with Fox DHX 5.0 800lb Spring w/ FSA 0 Stack Integrated Headset.
Azonic Outlaw Wheels - 20mm Front & 12mm x 135mm Rear
NYC Freeride 12mm to 10mm Step Down Rear Axle
Maxxis Minion DHF 26x2.5 Front - Maxxis High Roller 26x2.5 Rear
Stans Tubeless Setup
Azonic World Force 2.0in Rise Bars
ODI Ruffian Grips
Race Face Diabolus 50mm Stem
Truvativ Hussefelft 170mm Cranks
Truvativ Gigapipe DH ISIS BB 68/73mm x 118mm BB
MRP World Cup System 2 Chain Guide 40t Max
Marzocchi 66RC2 170mm Travel - Very Nice Fork!!
SRAM 990 Cassette
SRAM 950 Chain
Shimano DX 7 Platform Pedals
Titec 30.9 Seat Post
Titec Berserkr Seat
Hope QR Seat Clamp
Shimano XTR Rear Derailleur
SRAM Attack Trigger Shifter

*DOES NOT COME WITH HOPE MONO 4 BRAKES!*

$2500.00


----------



## wheelman (Apr 13, 2005)

*One More tick for the Versus*

I have the old Blitz with a 150mm travel 66RC and couldn't love it more. If I want to ride twenty miles on the street I put some hookworms on and go. If I want to go downhill I put some Kenda's or Maxxis on and I go. It does everything except skateparks.


----------



## ColoradoBigMountainMTB (Jul 3, 2006)

Sick Rig. I hope you get what your asking. Looks new. These bikes can do it all.
I am stoked on my Versus. Quiet as a puma, Tough as King Kong. Ahh Yea. See you on the trail.


----------



## Harvest72 (Mar 14, 2005)

Trek Session 77 is sick. I own it and its very sexy.

I am selling it however. But not to get another bike, I'm getting out of the sport (not cause of any bad experiance w/ the Trek). So if you are at all interested, PM me or whatever, I'll let it go for a decent price. All it has is PRAIRIE miles.

Sorry for the sales pitch sounding post.

Thanks,
Cam


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

Both are more o less same thing. I only can say that riding a trek sucks! just beacuse trek sucks! support a small company that helps the freeride world to grow up! get the Versus! Also with small companies you get better customer service.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Mongiafer said:


> Both are more o less same thing. I only can say that riding a trek sucks! just beacuse trek sucks! support a small company that helps the freeride world to grow up! get the Versus! Also with small companies you get better customer service.


TREK SUCKS! HA! You guys are right, both of these bikes are sick, especially the monsterous pivots on the blitz, monsterous like a chinamen's penis. That picture of the Trek, yea, that badass looking one, is my bike. That is after being ridden, raced, stunted, and sent after 1 full year of summer and winter riding, in whistler, norcal, and northstar. And why am I selling it, for a session 10 of course. Lifetime warantee on the Trek, made in the USA. Support Versus?!, I know people on their full team who quit after a few months with them. Customer service is better at a small company? Are you serios, a made in china in a small ass new company is better than Trek? ****, the session will never break, and if it does, you get a new one within about a week. Props.


----------



## 2004haroX2 (Mar 4, 2005)

get the trek !!


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

If you can ride a small, get a closeout 2005 Session 77. The build kit is great and the price is right. I run the build kit off a 2005 Session 77 (but not the frame - the Session was nice, but my Sinister is better) and I love it. The Bontrager wheels are very nice - I've pounded on them and they have no wobbles, warps, looses spokes, nothing.


----------



## fastNdirty (Jul 1, 2006)

The Blitz I has weak pivots and lots of lateral flex in the rear end. I USED to have one. Get the Trek or maybe a Transition Dirtbag.


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

Cmac said:


> TREK SUCKS! HA! You guys are right, both of these bikes are sick, especially the monsterous pivots on the blitz, monsterous like a chinamen's penis. That picture of the Trek, yea, that badass looking one, is my bike. That is after being ridden, raced, stunted, and sent after 1 full year of summer and winter riding, in whistler, norcal, and northstar. And why am I selling it, for a session 10 of course. Lifetime warantee on the Trek, made in the USA. Support Versus?!, I know people on their full team who quit after a few months with them. Customer service is better at a small company? Are you serios, a made in china in a small ass new company is better than Trek? ****, the session will never break, and if it does, you get a new one within about a week. Props.


sing it man. agreed 100%


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

opp i just ordered a kona stinky :thumbsup:


----------



## fastNdirty (Jul 1, 2006)

good choice! You don't need the headache of a Blitz.


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

That was a sudden change of events...


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

*good choice*

when i started reading this thread i was thinking why hadn't you looked at Kona, but you did and made a great choice. it's a lot like the Trek but i'd rather pay Kona than Trek


----------



## ninjaman (Jun 6, 2006)

i no, it seems like an even match... i currently own a trek and i am getting a versus blitz! haha


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

azonicrider188a said:


> sing it man. agreed 100%


 If you were so shure about your descision and you wanted the Trek, i don't know why you started this F#cking thead! A$$!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dude, azonic rider, you will be mad stoked. I am glad that picture 'stuck,' I had a deadline to reach to sell that Session to get the 10. So I took some pink bike wash and my digital camera and used my 2 years photo experience to frame that photo.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

good choice you f'ing sh*t girlfriend on my breasts


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Cmac said:


> dude, azonic rider, you will be mad stoked. I am glad that picture 'stuck,' I had a deadline to reach to sell that Session to get the 10. So I took some pink bike wash and my digital camera and used my 2 years photo experience to frame that photo.


Hey Cmac whats that session 7 weigh in at? Did you ever take it out to trail ride? If so, how did it feel? I know it's built to bomb, but was wondering how it felt to trail ride too.

Thanks.


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

im glad to see ma thread is still alive. ive since gotten a new bike. ahhhhh somthing is gettin STINKY in here


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

azonicrider188a said:


> im glad to see ma thread is still alive. ive since gotten a new bike. ahhhhh somthing is gettin STINKY in here


pics?


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

not quite yet


----------

